# Wanders in....



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Shot of Jameson and a decent beer works for me.



Mmm beer, nice ice cold lager with a slice of lemon sometimes. Yes? Lol so what's your idea of a decent beer?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rough Coat said:


> hi
> 
> * throws animal some chocolate. Whitakers chocolate, excellent stuff that!
> 
> Red wine or white would be your preference? ...ooooh I bet you just love love love bubbles!!


Bubbles   

Yes I am a broken kitty. I love bubbles. 











Wine, however... makes me jealous.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rough Coat said:


> Not heavy metal that's for sure.
> I love love songs, a closet romantic I be.
> :th_blush:


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Aww think I love this kitty already.

What makes me jealous is I can't post pics yet


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rough Coat said:


> Mmm beer, nice ice cold lager with a slice of lemon sometimes. Yes? Lol so what's your idea of a decent beer?



I'm pretty much on board for anything, as long as it is imported from someplace other than the United States. In a pinch, Sam Adams, Yuengling, Sierra Nevada, Anchor Steam...


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

at the bottom right corner of a post is a "thank" button. 

if you like a post, use the button. (smiles..............)


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rough Coat said:


> Not heavy metal that's for sure.
> I love love songs, a closet romantic I be.
> :th_blush:































/ Animal crawls back under its bed


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Found the like button thanks
And I'm off again, just hit the motorway. So easy driving now but sheesh, traffic!!
And drmiller no wonder you want to keep that kitty, she be a stray then?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rough Coat said:


> And drmiller no wonder you want to keep that kitty, she be a stray then?


Stray in the earth sense, because a specific person doesn't love me.  

But not stray of spirit. Home is where the heart is and I am writing a fantasy series about my home planet.


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol I'm astray in that sense too, I love it.

Home planet... Please tell me you have, a working teleporter


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! ^^


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you, I love your name here, nice one.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rough Coat said:


> Lol I'm astray in that sense too, I love it.


You love it? haha. I love being single and being alone, if that's what you mean. It's a different challenge however, when my heart has been conquered, but not claimed..



> Home planet... Please tell me you have, a working teleporter


Does a series of novels count as a teleporter?


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol that would be one form of teleportation. Except that is like meditation, where only the mind takes flight and the body remains where you left it. 


Unrequited love? That has to be painful.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

That was adorable! Welcome roud:


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


> That was adorable! Welcome roud:


Gender:
Posts:2,222
Join Date: Nov 2013
Post Rank:Ultimate
Thanked:1361 times


Nice post number.


----------

